# Vibration issues - Highway Speed



## arjanick (May 12, 2021)

Hello,

I recently just purchased a 2018 Nissan Rogue S from CarMax. When I first bought it it drove perfectly fine with no issues but within a week of driving it I started to notice uncomfortable vibration force while driving at highway speed such as 60 to 80 MPH. I took it to two different service centers that had the tires balanced and it did not solve the issue. The suspension and brakes were checked and no issues were found there. At this moment I don't know what else can be causing this issue while driving so I'm looking for some type of suggestions to get this issue resolved.. please help.

Over 37,000 Mi


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Could be a hidden tire or rim issue, have a tire place with an RFV (Road Force Variation) balancer check them.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

It’s early for this kind of failure, but it could be your steering dampener. Does the steering wag around when crossing railroad tracks, etc?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There's no steering damper on any year Rogue. They're rack and pinion.


----------

